# Ammonia Burn



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

I've added quite a few more plants to my 10g while I'm cycling the tank. One of my Marble Queen Sword leaves is beginning to "melt" and a few other plants are getting brown spots here and there. I think it's most likely just due to transitioning to a new tank and reacting to the initial adjustment period but I've nver experienced ammonia burn on plants and want to make sure the plants will be alright through my cycle.

I couldn't find pure ammonia locally so I'm using fish food and the ammonia hasn't risen above 2ppm. As of yesterday my parameters were:

-Ammonia: 2ppm
-Nitrite: .8ppm
-pH: 6.5
-Nitrate: 1ppm
-KH: 3°dh
-CO2: [roughly] 31ppm


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

they should survive, although i would make efforts to reduce the ammonina down to 1.0 ppm until things cycle


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> they should survive, although i would make efforts to reduce the ammonina down to 1.0 ppm until things cycle


Ok great, I'll let up on the fish food then, thank you!


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I was aware fish can die from ammonia, but not aware it could damaged plants. Anyway aren't plants uptake ammonia?

Michel.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Plants do uptake ammonia. But it can still harm them, they same as too high of ammonia will prevent the neccessary bacterial growth.

Ever lay down too much terrestrial fertilizer? It can turn ur grass and trees yellow brown.. same applies to aquatic plants.


----------

